# Round By Round: Kessler/Froch, Groves/Gonzalez Alcoba, Bellew/Chemba and others...



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

This is the (official) RBR thread for tonights fights.

Feel free to do your RBR's in here (I'm at the fight so unable to).


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

can't wait for another bellew masterclass!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> can't wait for another bellew masterclass!


Good luck with that one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chilemba by UD.....in an ugly fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll do a rbr for bellew - chimbela. Fuck it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chilemba, rather.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy Yay, back up and running!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Surprised Bellew is favoured.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

reminder to anyone scoring that in bellew fights just plodding forward and throwing wins you rounds regardless of whether they land


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> reminder to anyone scoring that in bellew fights just plodding forward and throwing wins you rounds regardless of whether they land


:lol: Scrappy.

Chilemba PTS.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pre fight round: Chilemba looking angry as fuck, Bellew had fun walk in music and is wearing short shorts. Crowd going crazy for him. Let's get this on!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Surprised Bellew is favoured.


well skysports insist he was robbed in the first fight


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Key chilemba for me is if he can stay focused for enough of the fight to win . He seems to turn off during a fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round one: 

Bellew takes centre ring straight away, Chilemba moving and jabbing, Bellew goes to the inside and misses. Chilemba wins an exchange. Bellew with a body shot. Chiemba throwing a lot of straights, gets caught with a right hand. Jab, jab, move. Each man is hungry to prove a point. Commentating is silly, Chilemba is winning so far. Chilemba with some jabs and oh no, my tv broke. Fuck. Sorry lads, I've completely lost my stream. piss.

From what I saw, 10-9 Chilemba.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

WAR Chilemba. Good start from Bellew though


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Somebody will have to take over. I can't get my, ehm, tv working


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

My TV appears to be broken aswell.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Somebody will have to take over. I can't get my, ehm, tv working


switch to a different tv then


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

My TV is fucked.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bellew fighting better than I expected....


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Those first 2 rounds were better than the entire first fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The forum is finally fixed, thank god.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Someone PM me the locations of a new TV.


And me please.

Also, somebody fucking do a rbr you wanks.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup

Can't wait for this


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

bellew is a mexican streetsweeper


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers lads. Got 3 new TV's.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

These guy are sloppy....but it´s a fun fight.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Can we add a bit of subtlety please lads.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Can we add a bit of subtlety please lads.


my tv shop also sells other sporting goods


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

My tv shop just went bankrupt.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

the tv shop that the guy from take that owns shares in is back open.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Great RBR lads


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Back online yeeeeeeeeeeeeah *jeezy voice*

Bellew needs to keep his cool, he's getting pissed off and stopped jabbing...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

round 5: 

I fixed my old tv. Chiemba seems to be landing some counters. Lots of exchanges. Bellew missing a lot. Clinch. Chilemba blocking a lot, Bellew pushing Chilemba back a lot. Very untidy this. Ref breaks them. Belew with a nice left hook. Tv played up, and I'm back. Battle of the jabs, nobody really etting the better of it. I'll give this to bellew.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wayne Rooney ringside, must be supporting his fellow Evertonian...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

chacal, you seem to be PMing me your rbr


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 6:

Interruption, something to do with the gumshield, and game on. Clinch stright away. Bellew throwing and missing. Slight exchange and a clinch. Broken up, clinch. Broken up, clinch, bit of in fighting, pushing, chilemba fighting off the ropes. clinch. Bellew being a bit of a ******. Clinch, broken up. Chilemba with jabs, caught with a right hand. clinch. Fucking hell. Clinch again. in fighting at the corner, broken up. This is shite. I don't even want to score this any more. Fuck this fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> chacal, you seem to be PMing me your rbr


Yeah was an accident, sorry about that.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Alright guys, i'm stopping in having a few beers tonight!! Birthday weekend!! Missed the first few round of Bellew fight my mate was over seems Jim Watt has him winning?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 7 mostly fought on the inside, clear chilemba round.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

he probably is winning, but i get the feeling isaac will come stronger in the second half of the fight


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> Alright guys, i'm stopping in having a few beers tonight!! Birthday weekend!! Missed the first few round of Bellew fight my mate was over seems Jim Watt has him winning?


Happy Bithday :cheers yeah he set the pace early, alot closer rounds now though, needs step back and aim for his chest, punches gong over Chilembas head...


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

if chilemba had power those left hooks would've won it for him by now. landing it loads

wtf is mcgirt on about? telling him he isn't throwing back? he landed plenty in that round. no wonder he pulls out his dude in every fight, he doesn't know what he;s looking at


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I dunno, Chilemba is looking a bit tired


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Did Kessler arrive via speedboat? :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight is like a lower level version of D-Rod and Hernandez last night.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bellew fighting like an asshole.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bellew fighting like an asshole.


:lol:

True that.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

who else is on the undercard today (apart from Groves?)


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought that was a clear Chilemba round


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> who else is on the undercard today (apart from Groves?)


No one else of real note.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chilemba is just a level above in skill level.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

chilemba won that round clearly, sky commentary still shit


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Bayern Munich just scored!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Kessler turns up in a speedboat....Froch turns up in a fucking people carrier.


Keep it real Carl, keep it real.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jules said:


> Bayern Munich just scored!


Yeah shit, really rooting for Dortmund.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

piled on froch rounds 4-6....its gonna happen


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew needs to give it up. He doesn't know how to box and it is probably too late for him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

yawn


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright lads, what time is froch kessler?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bellew would not win a round against Dawson.

Bellew will get stopped by a big puncher. He is too hittable.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

after 11


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Alright lads, what time is froch kessler?


ring walks 11.15 lad


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Alright lads, what time is froch kessler?


Ring walks at 23:15 I believe.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's just too predictable and sloppy, not a good technician at all.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1-1.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Buddy McGirt is a mongol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brit announcers are terrible LOL. They really do not know how to analyze a fight.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bellew needs to give it up. He doesn't know how to box and it is probably too late for him.


he's decent enough at euro level.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Brit announcers are terrible LOL. They really do not know how to analyze a fight.


Says the man who automatically give a black fighter a 5 point start in any fight.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> 1-1.


:good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers lads @Chacal @Meast.

Same anticipation levels for this fight as the PBF fight :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chilemba can not miss the right hand.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Have only seen about 50% of this, and that was fairly even.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

bellews fucking shite


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

either of these guys vs dawson will be a shit fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why does Bellew keep clinching them blaming Chilemba?

What an utter cunt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Decy said:


> Says the man who automatically give a black fighter a 5 point start in any fight.


:rofl

Peterson tripped.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew is a joke of a fighter to be yelling for a Dawson shot. I know Chilemba just wants som money.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

haha....americans talking about british commentators. ...merchant is the worst cunt in boxing


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

"bellow being a bit of a ******. Clinch...." 


Cheers for the RBr, old chap, painting pictures, don't think I'll get out of bed to watch this fight. I'll get up in a bit. ( 6.14am here)


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

ive said it before and ill say it again, bellews at his level. he needs to skill up if hes going to progress from here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Missed most of the fight, was it close? Who do you think won?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :rofl
> 
> Peterson tripped.


If you are talking about the Khan fight the first knockdown was a trip.

I never said he tripped against Lucas.

--

I think you are just mad that I had a card against your favorite boxer. LOL.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> haha....americans talking about british commentators. ...merchant is the worst cunt in boxing


Merchant has been retired for atleast a year. LOL Time to update your excuse book.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

homebrand said:


> "bellow being a bit of a ******. Clinch...."
> 
> Cheers for the RBr, old chap, painting pictures, don't think I'll get out of bed to watch this fight. I'll get up in a bit. ( 6.14am here)


:rofl Up your game @Chacal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew easy easy work for Dawson.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

meh


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah he has....thank fuck....his analysis was total crap. biggest twat in boxing


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't sound like I missed much of a fight. First 2 rounds looked like it was shaping up for a decent scrap.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Merchant has been retired for atleast a year. LOL Time to update your excuse book.


Did he officially retire? Big send off? Or ushered out the door?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

homebrand said:


> "bellow being a bit of a ******. Clinch...."
> 
> Cheers for the RBr, old chap, painting pictures, don't think I'll get out of bed to watch this fight. I'll get up in a bit. ( 6.14am here)


It isn't worth watching.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

bellew should just bow out.....not that I rate dawson....hes shit too


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't like Jim Watt though, he's opinions change every 2mins during A fight, he slags A fighter off then changes and says what A great fighter he is one round later atsch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

So who won? Is it still on? Cards? Don't do me like this @Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If you are talking about the Khan fight the first knockdown was a trip.
> 
> I never said he tripped against Lucas.
> 
> ...


What on earth?

My username is Chacal and my picture is of Guillermo Rigondeaux. Do you really think that Matthysse is my favourite fighter or are you a spastic?

Matthysse isn't nearly my favourite fighter. I like him, I like Peterson a lot too. I'm realistic about Matthysse and often claim I think he's over rated as shit. Man up, lad. Peterson got fucked up, the stoppage was not premature.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Did he officially retire? Big send off? Or ushered out the door?


They sent him out the backdoor with a nice goodie bag.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bellews message to the haters :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl Up your game @Chacal


Meh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"All the people who gave me stick on twitter and on the forums... You can stick it up your arse!" :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> So who won? Is it still on? Cards? Don't do me like this @Chacal


Bellew UD.

116-112 X2 
117-111


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What on earth?
> 
> My username is Chacal and my picture is of Guillermo Rigondeaux. Do you really think that Matthysse is my favourite fighter or are you a spastic?
> 
> Matthysse isn't nearly my favourite fighter. I like him, I like Peterson a lot too. I'm realistic about Matthysse and often claim I think he's over rated as shit. Man up, lad. Peterson got fucked up, the stoppage was not premature.


Yeah half the shit you posted makes no sense and has nothing to do with what I posted.

To the only point that might be relevant. I thought the stoppage was premature and there is nothing you can say that will change my opinion. That said Lucas won and I still look at him as the best 140 fighter around.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bellew UD.
> 
> 116-112 X2
> 117-111


Thanks mang. Appreciate it.

Fuck the haters, WAR BELLEW


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Bellews message to the haters :rofl


Some boxers really take what people put on the internet serious!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

delete


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DAvid Haye might be more delusional than Bellew. This man said he will have an advatange against the titlist at 175. LOL


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What on earth?
> 
> or are you a spastic?
> 
> .


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah half the shit you posted makes no sense and has nothing to do with what I posted.
> 
> To the only point that might be relevant. I thought the stoppage was premature and there is nothing you can say that will change my opinion. That said Lucas won and I still look at him as the best 140 fighter around.


:lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> A promo on the volcanic ash cloud :-(


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

More and more I'm noticing boxers, promoters, trainers etc talking about 'the forums' major lolz if they read half of the stick we give some of them!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bute should have tried to fight Kessler, I think he would beat him and have a nice bounce back fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "All the people who gave me stick on twitter and on the forums... You can stick it up your arse!" :lol:


"Apologies for the language, I know you're emotional."


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch was such a different fighter in the first fight, completely forgot how caveman-like he was.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bute should have tried to fight Kessler, I think he would beat him and have a nice bounce back fight.


That's a great shout.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Although the last 5-6 rounds of that was pretty crap to watch, the experience of being in a tough really awkward 12 rounds again should be good for Bellew in the future.

I also thought Bellew won by 3 or 4 points, Chilemba seemed to give it away in the first 6 rounds.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bah fuck off Bayern


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> More and more I'm noticing boxers, promoters, trainers etc talking about 'the forums' major lolz if they read half of the stick we give some of them!


Who cares really?? You don't ever hear of footballers coming out saying some *** on a internet forum says I can't play football and these guys guys get paid tens of thousands of pounds more then your joe average boxer!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

robben is a cunt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Woodhall is a bummer.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrior.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna be home in time for Froch. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> Who cares really?? You don't ever hear of footballers coming out saying some *** on a internet forum says I can't play football and these guys guys get paid tens of thousands of pounds more then your joe average boxer!


Not really following you son?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Woodhall is a bummer.


:bart Woodhall is a gent and scholar.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

As fascinating as all of this chit chat is, could we see some boxing please. There is a fight going on behind them.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Did Haye grab that jacket when he was at the playboy mansion?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> As fascinating as all of this chit chat is, could we see some boxing please. There is a fight going on behind them.


So how was your day Jc?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Missed the football, fckn typical the game clashing with the boxing...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good thanks. You?
Are you grooming me? I'm very old.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

This show would be seriously thin if Bellew/Chilemba had finished quickly.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

sky often do this with PPVs. they appear to think people are paying to watch them talk shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do Brits take David Haye serious as an analyst? He isn't good with his analysis.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Not really following you son?


I hear of all these boxers coming out with what people put on the internet about them ie Bellew, Woodhouse, Burns. I've not really heard anything from footballers and they have a bigger press then any boxer has.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha, what an odd promo


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Did Haye grab that jacket when he was at the playboy mansion?


Is that his wanking hand he has taped up??  lol


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Never knew Carl was into his freerunning


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why do Brits take David Haye serious as an analyst? He isn't good with his analysis.


Who said they do? Most where mocking Haye's skills as a pundit the last time he was out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that was full of cringe.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Why do americans give a fuck?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuck me, 15 quid to watch adverts and repeats. I paid to watch boxing. This is a disgrace.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Fuck me, 15 quid to watch adverts and repeats. I paid to watch boxing. This is a disgrace.


Adverts on a PPV is a joke. Saying that, I'd pick adverts over Nelson.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

A film with monsters and giant robots should be win win but that Pacific Rim looks utter shite. 

Sky piss me off no end with adverts on a PPV especially between rounds.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I might have a cider and go to the flicks.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"George Groves is too good looking to be a boxer." - Noe Gonzalez Alcoba


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Groves.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> I hear of all these boxers coming out with what people put on the internet about them ie Bellew, Woodhouse, Burns. I've not really heard anything from footballers and they have a bigger press then any boxer has.


Ohhh I see what you mean!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "George Groves is too good looking to be a boxer." - Noe Gonzalez Alcoba


:deal


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Groves is looking in good shape, I thought that he looked a bit tight at the weigh in.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Groves' opponent any good?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this a 10 rounder?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't like Groves.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonzalez looks like a bad, bad man. Not seen him fight before though, so no idea what he's bringing to the table.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Soothing as fuck walk in music.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Gonzalez looks like a bad, bad man. Not seen him fight before though, so no idea what he's bringing to the table.


Same, no idea what he'll bring.

He looks in decent shape anyway, lets hope Groves stays cautious.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

That hat is a strange shape.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucks sake that hat fits him like a hard hat :lol:

Almost as bad as one of Cleverly's shirts.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good morning, gents.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Can other people help rbr this? I'll try but no promises.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves KO2. :conf


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Terry O'Conner has already scored this 120 - 108 to Groves.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Gonzalez is Uraguayian??? Grooves is A Chelsea fan, good job they are wearing gum shields...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Surely they won't make us wait an hour if Groves' bangs this guy out early.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Even O'Connor had a smirk when Pass referred to him as "excellent". We need a Terry O'Connor trollface.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Ohhh I see what you mean!


And it's hen!! btw

:thumbsup


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Great distance and head movement so far from Groves..


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Groves looking good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

And Groves thinks he can be competitive with Ward?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Groves' looked sharp there, not much coming back at him though.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good round for Groves.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Groves looking good, such an awkward fighter


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And Groves thinks he can be competitive with Ward?


Confidence in a fighter is a terrible thing.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Even O'Connor had a smirk when Pass referred to him as "excellent". We need a Terry O'Connor trollface.


O'Connor, Paris and Richie Davies are all out of shape jokers, their scoring is terrible...


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Groves looks very sharp.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> And it's hen!! btw
> 
> :thumbsup


Oh sorry!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And Groves thinks he can be competitive with Ward?


:lol: Well what would you expect him to say?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Groves is looking very sharp.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck spent the last half hour looking for a decent place to watch this, and now the forums playing not letting me enter half the time. Seriously pissed off with it


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round one:

Gonzalez takes centre ring straight away. Gonzalez with a wild swing. Groves moving and feigning punches, throwing the occasional jab. Nice right hand from goves, and a job. One two from groves. Groves snapping out straights, gets backed up to ropes and throws two hooks, Gonzalez throws a wild right and gets countered. Groves pushing forwards a little with straight punches, Gonzalez blocking a lot but can count the amount hehas thrown on one hand. Gonzalez just snapping these out fast not letting gonzalez throw. Gonzalez being hit with a lot of jabs and failing to find anything. Groves with some smart head movement. Gonzalez has literally no jab and doesn't throw in combinations. one two from groves. Groves moving and jabbing, more of the same. Gonzalez misses a few when Groves goes to the ropes, roves with a few more jabs and a flurry to end the round. Good stuff.

10-9 groves.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

One way traffic for Groves.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Everyone agree Groves would dismantle Degale second time around, as they stand at the moment???


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like a glorified sparring session thus far for Groves.

Nothing at all from Gonzalez


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round two. Gonzalez lands a jab and catches one. Groves jabbing and being clever. You can see he's cautious of Gonzalez's power. Flurry from Groves and GONZALEZ IS HURT. Gonzalez goes up against the ropes, Groves landing straights against the rope, Gonzalez been there for almost a minute now. Great ring generalship. Groves jabbing and moving. Gonzalez just taking them and throwing nothing. Gonzalez walking forwards and eating shots in the process. Gonzalez lands a few shots to the gloves thenlands a right hand. Groves counters. Groves boxing smart behind the jab and Gonzalez missing wildly on the rare occaisions he commits to throwing. Gonzalez against the ropes again and eating some body shots. Groves aware he could be playing possum so stays in control and collected.

20-18 Groves.


‎22‎:‎09 Round 3: Starts out with much of the same. Groves jabbing. Gonzalez walking forwards dropping his hands a bit more. Gonzales slips 2 shots and moves forwards to try find space to land. Groves moves and jabs. Gonzales with some body work as groves goes to the works, groves walks towards him slipping shots and lands a counter right hand. Groves jabbing and just not letting Gonzalez get started. Groves with a flurry then some movement. Gonzalez lands a glancing overhand right and groves pushes him back with shots. Groves with a nice right hand to the head.

30-27 groves


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Groves might want to make a fighter like Don George his first US fight, before he tries to fight someone on the Adonis Stephenson level.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Hate watching Groves fight, I find him terribly boring.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

why would he want to figjt in the usa when the big money is in europe?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 4: Groves feigning his jab and backing into the corner. Gonzalez just not throwing shots, Groves lands some shots and gets Gonzalez to the ropes again. Groves jabbing and flurrying occasionally. Gonzalez was close with a counter but no cigar. Both go to centre ring, groves gets backed to the ropes and eats a lovely bodyshot. Groves lands a lovely uppercut in a combo and gonzalez backs up. Groves jabbing and gonzalez not throwing. Much of the same. Groves showing me some clever tricks and his defence is looking on point like a pointy stick. Groves jabbing and throws a right hand. Groves going to the ropes on purpose and catching a glancing left hook. Groves jabbing nad jabbing and jabbing. Fonzalez lands a big left hook and a right hand, groves counters. Gonzalez putting in a bit more work and a small exchange breaks out. Still a clear round for Groves.

40-36 groves


Round 5: Groves jabbing. and lands BEAUTIFUL RIGHT HAND DOWN GOES GONZALEZ, HE IS HURT AND IT'S WAVED OFF! GROVES KO5

Bang on the chen


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

That fucking hat!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Meast said:


> That fucking hat!


It's his *Special* hat?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Whos on next?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Groves might want to make a fighter like Don George his first US fight, before he tries to fight someone on the Adonis Stephenson level.


He already had his American debut...I think it was on showtime? Francisco Sierra.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Groves might want to make a fighter like Don George his first US fight, before he tries to fight someone on the Adonis Stephenson level.


He's already fought in the US.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It's his *Special* hat?


:lol: Adam Booth only lets him wear it on fight night.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Was that @robpalmer135's SMW Top 10?


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Groves might want to make a fighter like Don George his first US fight, before he tries to fight someone on the Adonis Stephenson level.





Rooq said:


> He already had his American debut...I think it was on showtime? Francisco Sierra.





Bryn said:


> He's already fought in the US.


Bama never lets facts get in the way of his bullshit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Eddie Hearn is such a dreamboat.

:eddie


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a decent performance from Groves. He showed a good range of punches and was in control. He is open to counter punches though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano and Roe say :hi:


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Dirrell but shit, he has hardly done anything to justify him being at number 5?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there anything on between now and Froch-Kessler? Anything worthwhile on the undercard?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Who be next!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

45 minutes....adverts, shit talking and promos for 45 mins?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> 45 minutes....adverts, shit talking and promos for 45 mins?


Yeah no doubt


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Did he just say in 45 mins untill main event?? I'll be wrecked by then.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

yes


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> 45 minutes....adverts, shit talking and promos for 45 mins?


Yup.

HBO don't go on until 11 so it wont be starting any earlier.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Lunny

What do you think of that Somersby cider? I wasn't expecting a lot, but I like. Not really comparable to the higher-end cider, but at £2.50 for a 4 pack it's a winner.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves hitting like thunder recently. Looks like a fighter entering his prime. Should be ready for the big fights soon enough. Right now someone like AA or Stieglitz would give us a good idea just how good he is.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

the shittest thing about boxing is the waiting around. fucking bollocks


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Eddie Hearn is such a dreamboat.
> 
> @eddie


Now i agree with that


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky are taking the piss here. They better show the Callum Smith fight next.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jules said:


> Now i agree with that


Jules knows.

Do you also agree that Kessler is quite the hunk?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know that I keep on about this, but surely there is a bout from earlier that they could show. 20 minutes of adverts is not good value.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wayne lad.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

If there isn't another fight then that is fucking awful.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooney spirting off some boxing knowledge, think he's been reading twitter all day in preparation.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fucking bonus action!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Lunny
> 
> What do you think of that Somersby cider? I wasn't expecting a lot, but I like. Not really comparable to the higher-end cider, but at £2.50 for a 4 pack it's a winner.


Never tried it but it's made by Carlsberg and not from Somerset so I'm against it on principle.

Fuck it.

I hope they burn in the fiery pits of hell.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that Peter Dinklage?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

callum smith..better than nothin i guess


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we are, Smith vs Moore....about as English as you can get.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Apart from the Groves fight (which was a mismatch anyway) and Bellew/Chilemba, the undercard is utter shite. Eddie "packed cards" Hearn.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What a bum.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round one: I looked away fo a minute but DOWN GOES MOORE. Moore beast the count and Smith lands loads of shots and DOWN GOES MOORE. Moore beats the count again. Smith closing disntance landing shots and the ref steps in and waves it off.

Smith TKO1 Moore.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Bullshit British stoppage


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Jules knows.
> 
> Do you also agree that Kessler is quite the hunk?


Yes.

Sergio Martinez will be my husband one day. Might not be in this lifetime but one day Lunny one day


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Kids, the kid was too much for the kid. This kid is some prospect, i'm not kidding kids.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Well that was shite. Wasted a few minutes I guess.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sergio Martinez will be my husband one day. Might not be in this lifetime but one day Lunny one day


Not if @Wallet gets to him first.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

WFT, he got KD'd by a jab? Or was it a dive?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I am bacc, like cooked cracc.

Evening everyone.:hi: How'd Bellew-Chilemba go down?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just as Watt said "right on the target", we get to see a shot clearly missing. I love the guy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's the "Mundo" nickname about?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I am bacc, like cooked cracc.
> 
> Evening everyone.:hi: How'd Bellew-Chilemba go down?


Shite


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buzzing hard.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

More babble imminent after the quick stoppage


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I am bacc, like cooked cracc.
> 
> Evening everyone.:hi: How'd Bellew-Chilemba go down?


Scrappy, bit better than the first.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Shite





Meast said:


> Scrappy, bit better than the first.


Unsurprising.

Did he deserve the decision?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Kessler by the way.:ibutt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby - Where did you get that picture in your avatar from? :lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you think any motorists have wound the window down to give the cyclist abuse only to find it's Froch?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Unsurprising.
> 
> Did he deserve the decision?


Officially he won easily but the fight was a lot closer than that. Bellew fought at one pace and hit a lot of air. Chilemba was slippery. Not a great fight to be honest but better than the last one.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Kessler beat up Ola Afolabi?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

We missing out on a six rounder just now?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

PHONK said:


> We missing out on a six rounder just now?


Yes, but there might not be enough time to show it before the main event.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Pabby - Where did you get that picture in your avatar from? :lol:


I think you posted it in the Choi so I went on MS Paint and created the meet-up of child Bryn, Pabye West and Kermit The Frog.

Kermit was unfortunately unable to make the avatar.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting bloody pumped up now, this is gonna be epic


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I think you posted it in the Choi so I went on MS Paint and created the meet-up of child Bryn, Pabye West and Kermit The Frog.
> 
> Kermit was unfortunately unable to make the avatar.


Nice one.

Mods on deck.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening all :hi:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting the buzz on for this fight now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mods on deck, second hand wanks and milk with cheerio's dropped in them.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Sky sure getting their monies worth from the Froch vs Bute fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No shard up
No yard up
Slowly cooking
Catch up
Change back
You are no dog
I'm shouting

:horse


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Peter Schmeichel is sexy.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Schmeichel is giving the most boring interview I have ever heard. Fuck that dude has been talking for so long.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oi fuck off why is this cunt talking for so long, get to the boxing, paying £15 quid to listen to this daft Dane cunt.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Schmeichel is giving the most boring interview I have ever heard. Fuck that dude has been talking for so long.


He was punted from BBC's coverage of the Euro Championships and World Cups for that very reason.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_"I think.........................points."_ *Peter Schmeichel*


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

PHONK said:


> He was punted from BBC's coverage of the Euro Championships and World Cups for that very reason.


Christ that was painful. Almost turned this shit off. Ask who he thinks will win, interview over. That simple.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, look there is a boxing match in the background that has to finish before the main event. Why not show us that you fuckwits.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Who thinks Kessler will win?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol they cutting to all the stars and ex fighters in the crowd but didn't mention Scott Welch who was sitting behind Peter Schmeichel the whole interview...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Put some boxing on please.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Oh, look there is a boxing match in the background that has to finish before the main event. Why not show us that you fuckwits.


Schmeichel's input is so vital.... Watching UK commercials for the first time. Somethin. Seeing Football(soccer) heavily featured is so odd for me.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking in broners. Scared/hyped/buzzing to fuck for this fight. I've been on a boat cruise on the tyne today, was epic. I'm smashed ta fuck though. Sat in my room with a goodfellas pizza with added chicken. Love yall. Also hjave 20 quid on froch 6-12 x


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Bunce is currently on 5Live. Much more preferable to the shite being spouted on Sky at the moment.


EDIT They've just started to interview Schmeichel on 5Live and he's talking about shoes. 'click' off


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Checking in broners. Scared/hyped/buzzing to fuck for this fight. I've been on a boat cruise on the tyne today, was epic. I'm smashed ta fuck though. Sat in my room with a goodfellas pizza with added chicken. Love yall. Also hjave 20 quid on froch 6-12 x


:hi:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck off Ronnie you boring cunt


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Schmeichel's input is so vital.... Watching UK commercials for the first time. Somethin. Seeing Football(soccer) heavily featured is so odd for me.


I've just come back from Australia and if they had tried this over there there would have been a riot. You pay for PPV, you get the whole thing. No ads just the event with a few short intro pieces and the undercard used to fill in.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ffs fuck off O'Sullivan you flid, this has been awful


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ronnie O'Sullivan is the man.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Checking in broners. Scared/hyped/buzzing to fuck for this fight. I've been on a boat cruise on the tyne today, was epic. I'm smashed ta fuck though. Sat in my room with a goodfellas pizza with added chicken. Love yall. Also hjave 20 quid on froch 6-12 x


:cheers


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Update. I also have a russlers pork rib and some oatmeal and reasons cookies.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> I've just come back from Australia and if they had tried this over there there would have been a riot. You pay for PPV, you get the whole thing. No ads just the event with a few short intro pieces and the undercard used to fill in.


Australia has the biggest joke PPV's I've ever seen.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Australia has the biggest joke PPV's I've ever seen.


Why?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Carl doing some growling


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Why?


Overpriced, shit fighters in mismatches.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mundine/No Mark is PPV over there ffs.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Update. I also have a russlers pork rib and some oatmeal and reasons cookies.


I love you.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye don't half talk some shit


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

So many arm chair boxing fans on my Facebook feed, seen Froch spelt wrong twice now.

Some guy called him Karl Frotch?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

That's not fair. Green v Briggs was absolute class.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So. Many. Promo. Vids.

:deadlad


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

*raisins :rofl autocorrect hahaha


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

haha....americans yalking about british commentators. ...merchant is the worst cunt in boxing


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I love Carl and all don't get me wrong, but man does he say some cringey shit!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Overpriced, shit fighters in mismatches.


Certainly a lot more than here but we got the full Mayweather card with no ads for $50. So, all in all still a pretty good deal when you take into account the different standard of living.
Any way back to this one, I hope it's a cracker.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

My tv is working again thank fuck! Signed up to chat to my tv and got bugged down with twitch.tv whatever the fuck that is, rebooting this ol' laptop is a gamble in itself. WAR FROCSSLER.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yessss


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm apparently the only one who didn't think an incredible amount of the first fight. I mean it was good, but not something I'd watch again. Guess we all have our taste and mine seems to be apart from the norm on this one.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Mundine/No Mark is PPV over there ffs.


Every one of his fights has been PPV, apparently.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Are all these people going to watch the fight through their phones too?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

So, Froch arrived in a people carrier and appears on a lift.

Kessler arrives on a speedboat........flying carpet time?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Imagine how much better this would've been at the keepmoat. I bet the anthem won't be as near as good!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the jungle. Early EVT lead for Froch. And since when was yusaf mack part of long list of world class fighters.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Froch walking into the ring.
Who you guys got?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just hope that the anthems are respected, especially after what has happened this week.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

greathamza said:


> Froch walking into the ring.
> Who you guys got?


I'd be very surprised if Froch didn't take it.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like a great atmosphere


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe it's just the hardcore boxing fan in me, but kessler shouldn't be getting booed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I have TMNT pajama bottoms on.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Come on Froch. I wish my head was as confident as my heart.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Banging atmosphere. Got a cracking birds eye view from behind froch's corner!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Maybe it's just the hardcore boxing fan in me, but kessler shouldn't be getting booed.


Agreed.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully this fight gets me back into boxing a little. I miss enjoying boxing.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Meast said:


> I'd be very surprised if Froch didn't take it.


You think it's a definite win? Hard one to call, Froch starts as favourite cos more likely to get given close rounds for me.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

stop booing ya cunts


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Has smith just said the odds backwards or am I triplin?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> Banging atmosphere. Got a cracking birds eye view from behind froch's corner!


Shout at him that Pab said his nose is WACK.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That Anthem wins by its medieval feel.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Danish national anthem reminds me of the Mr Bean show theme, no offense like.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds amazing up in there.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

fucks sake, wish they would ban national anthems at fights


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Arran said:


> stop booing ya cunts


:deal


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Not overly fussed who wins like both. 

Froch stoppage for me I think Kessler is on the slide prob his last fight. Hope I'm wrong and it's a cracker.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

WAAARRRR!!!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Froch as a fighter. I really remember not liking his fans though. So for that I think I hope he loses. Never been a fan of Kessler though. Just bores my nuts to sleep.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Kessler and Froch!


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

scribbs said:


> fucks sake, wish they would ban national anthems at fights


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Buffer still got it :deal


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I have TMNT pajama bottoms on.


I have Spongebob ones.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Meast said:


> So many arm chair boxing fans on my Facebook feed, seen Froch spelt wrong twice now.
> 
> Some guy called him Karl Frotch?


Most people DKSBB


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

greathamza said:


>


don't really understand that


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Lets get this started


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Maybe it's just the hardcore boxing fan in me, but kessler shouldn't be getting booed.


Agreed, he's top bloke and great boxer... Mostly football fans watching it live there though, just boxing fans for the night...


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

WAR FROCH!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Squire said:


> Most people DKSBB


:good


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Great atmosphere!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Froch takes the first, got a bit wild towards the end of the round though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Aye Froch that little bit more active in the first.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch 10-9 
Fucking love a big fight !!!!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking buzzing. 10-9 Froch


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Froch


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah Froch just takes it, a bit wild towards the end though. Needs to watch that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

scribbs said:


> fucks sake, wish they would ban national anthems at fights


I think they still have a place at world title fights.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Froch


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

20-18 Froch


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Fairly confident you can give round 2 to Froch


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

Checking in. Froch controlling the fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

20-18 Froch he takes the second, keeping that jab pumping to prevent Kessler from getting set and racking up the points. Mikkel looks slow, uncoordinated and a bit old tbh, cant seem to pull the trigger yet


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yes Froch! SMASH HIM


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch 20-18. Buzzed kess once i think. Kessler is still calm and thinking in there though. Careful carl.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch has confidence in his range, leaving an arm out on step backs to confirm.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch really taking control now


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler seems so content with just landing that straight right to the body. I don't see that punch winning it for him.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Froch


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

30-27 Froch. Boxing really well, great jab.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

30-27 Froch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

30-27


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Froch doing most of the work 3-0 Froch


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27. Froch looks sharper.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Froch giving him nothing great performance. Not like Froch to start this fast


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch continues to jab and move well, great so far. Kessler needs to take a few risks if he wants to get any of these early rounds


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Quality from the Cobra so far


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

40-36 Froch. Kessler doing a bit better but not enough.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Kessler takes the fourth. 39-37 Froch.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good there from Kessler, takes his first round, Carl needs to come back and change it up a bit now.


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

Still a Froch round but Kessler picking up the pace towards the end.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Kessler starting to work but Froch still has control


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

39-37. Kess landing some good body shots


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Massive round from Kessler showed Froch he can adapt lets see if froch can get back in the driving seat


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Much better round for Kessler in the 4th.

Sky commentary hurt me sometimes. Watt seems to be getting a bit more level-headed as the rounds go on to be fair.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler has had trouble pulling that trigger. He seems to be finding it now though. Maybe he was just starting cold.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Froch looking a bit loose now


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Better from Kessler, starting to double up the jab and move his upper body which is working.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck frochs punches don't look good


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

49-46 Froch. Kessler coming back


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Kessler starting to find some answers to Froch game and got his first round


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

5th goes to Kessler.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

49-46. Fucking close that 5th though. Carls gotta watch that left hook.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler landed an excellent body shot in the 5th that stopped Froch in his tracks. Froch's body doesn't seem to be reacting well to starting abnormally fast.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch finishing strong, good round that. Did Froch just take it?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Kessler definitely back in this


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Froch is hardly throwing any combinations...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler got 5th and 6th IMO maybe the 4th, I dunno.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch needs to relax a bit, he looks tense and a bit lost at times.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Froch is slowing down.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

last 3 all to Kessler, Froch needs a round, really slipping away at the moment


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler needs to be more active with the jab to try to work his way in. I think ali was on to something with the answer to Froch coming in the body attack.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Froch's jab is snapping Kesslers head back. I must be watching a different fight from the commentators. I still gave the round to Kessler.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

58-56. Good combo halfway through from kess.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I gave Kessler 5 and 6 clearly, Froch needs to improve, it's like he's gassed


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

58-57 Froch


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

5th and 6th to Kessler. Seems to be changing the pace as Froch is not throwing any combos.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Not scoring, could very well be 3-3 though. Kessler countering while coming forward now and really seems to have found his timing/rhythm. That low blow set up a nice left hook-right hand too.:yep


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

4-2 for Froch imo some could say 3-3
4th round was really close


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I still reckon Froch won the first 4 and Kessler the last 2. Kessler looking good now, very clear 2 rounds.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a great scrap.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They are too tired to box. Now its slugging time. Nice end to the round.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

68-66 Froch


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

WAR!!!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Good lad Froch, won that 7th


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Froch finally stops the rot, good round for him, fuck it get to war lads.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol that round was hilarious. You could start to see toward the middle of it that neither of them wanted to box anymore. The jabs started getting sloppy, and they were boring looking very hard to big punches. Kessler gets knocked off balance and they both said fuck it immediately.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

What A round, brilliant...


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

The heat got turned up specially at the end of the round Froch got some solid punches in and Kessler seems to have gotten more damage but Kessler got some solid solid punches in as well


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

68-65. Fucking war at the end. Come on Carl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Much better Froch


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Lol that round was hilarious. You could start to see toward the middle of it that neither of them wanted to box anymore. The jabs started getting sloppy, and they were boring looking very hard to big punches. Kessler gets knocked off balance and they both said fuck it immediately.


:lol: it's great how similar they are.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler is hurt.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Froch is getting back on top. What a great round.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Big shots from Froch he is landing the best shots and Kessler looks to be in doubt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a round!!!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler is making the mistake of head hunting. He is trying to end every exchange with the left hook when it stopped working a round or 2 ago.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

YEAH BWOIIIIIIII


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

War Froch, beasting it here


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler better go back to trying to box, a slugfest isn't his game.


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

7 to Kessler, 8th to Froch


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Epic... Froch needs to pay attention and stop looking out the ring though!!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

AMAZING!!! Great fight Froch 2 ahead now


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

78-75 Froch. Great fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It is shameful Jim said Calzaghe was a great. LOL


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

78-74. This cunting fight has delivered.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

These lads are fucking mental


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler is letting his right hand fling around on a string whenever he throws the big left hook. It's getting him punished. needs to go back to the overhand right, and the body shots on counters.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

even round there I thought


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

A closer round. Could go either way.


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

9th close for Froch


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fucking great stuff from Froch at the minute :lama


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

87-85 Froch


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Froch got the 9th


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

87-85. Calm round for kessler.


----------



## Lynchburg (May 23, 2013)

Slowed a bit.

Lynchburg


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck off Jim Watt


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah slow round, Froch just did enough...key round for him if it's going the distance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You are right Ali that counter left from Kessler isn't doing it. He needs more right hands.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Another round for Froch. This is a brilliant fight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Froch's legs looking a bit tired?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Froch round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

From looking at his face, not saying I'm an expert at reading people, but it looks like Kessler is mentally checking out now, like he did in the Ward fight.


----------



## Lynchburg (May 23, 2013)

98-94 to Froch.

Lynchburg


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

97-94 Froch


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

96-95


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Another for Froch, Kessler looking a bit broken.

I expect Froch to take it to him now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What murderer's row has Froch been on, Bute?


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Kessler coming back to life with some good combos that lands


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This is insane!

Those fucking chins!


----------



## Lynchburg (May 23, 2013)

Kessler mugged that one!

Lynchburg


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kessler now looking to hold. Then a good burst. Froch then comes back. Great round. Kessler needs a KO now for me.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

106-104 Froch


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Man the chin on Froch


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Kess nick that...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

106-104. Kess hurt him a bit doe.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck me, crazy chins


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kessler is effective when he throws clean punches, short combinations, and lays off trying to end flurries with the ridiculously wide left hook. Kessler gave away some of the very important middle rounds by being unable to get his composure back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How can Green put Kessler down but Froch not?


----------



## Lynchburg (May 23, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Lynchburg


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Great last round


----------



## Touche (May 10, 2013)

Awesome last round


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

116-113 Froch. Brilliant fight!


----------



## sinosleep (May 9, 2013)

Fuck defense.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight didn't get me back into boxing it seems. Too bad. I'll try again next big fight. Which is?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch just beat the career out of Kessler and I think we've also seen that Froch isn't the same as he used to be either. Time for Ward to move up, there are no challenges for him at 168.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

What a brilliant fight! Froch UD, it has to be.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeaaa *****!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Great finish. Not sure what ref was doing there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That was fucking amazing.

You cannot ask for more than that.

Words can't describe my respect for them 2.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Ref almost stepped in to stop the fights in the last 20 sec


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Great last round, awesome fight

115-113

Come on Froch, surely he's got it.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuckin good fight altho missed a round & half with Tv(*) busting.


----------



## Lynchburg (May 23, 2013)

117-113 Froch

Amazing fight!!!

Lynchburg


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Score it 7 - 4 - 1 to Froch

Good fight.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't score it, but Froch looked better for most of the fight so I assume he's got it. Awesome finish to the fight too!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow :clap: what A fight... Ref stepped in to stop it there haha glad Kessler made it to the end, before the fight I thought He was over the hill and was gonna get stopped in the mid rounds...


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Froch hit kessler low near end - that's why I think he was going to jump in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Great finish. Not sure what ref was doing there.


i thought there was a lowblow from froch in there and the ref was just about to warn him for it, but then the action continued and he didnt get the chance


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

That was fucking brilliant, almost thought Kessler was gonna go down at the end there.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Great fight two warriors doing it all over again. I'd say Froch pretty clearly


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch 116-113 Kessler. Kessler weren't out there, ref was looking at the low blow. What a fucking fight though. Delivered.


----------



## sinosleep (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like some guy crying in the background.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Fight didn't get me back into boxing it seems. Too bad. I'll try again next big fight. Which is?


If that fight doesn't get you back into boxing then maybe it's time to leave the sport behind.

You could try dynamite bowling or something.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> If that fight doesn't get you back into boxing then maybe it's time to leave the sport behind.
> 
> You could try dynamite bowling or something.


:lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Froch threw over 1000 punches.

That's madness for a SMW not named Calzaghe


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

Good fight real good fight


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> If that fight doesn't get you back into boxing then maybe it's time to leave the sport behind.
> 
> You could try dynamite bowling or something.


Yeah that fight had everything even a bit of a chess match early on


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Who the fuck scored that 118 - 110?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> If that fight doesn't get you back into boxing then maybe it's time to leave the sport behind.
> 
> You could try dynamite bowling or something.


I'm sorry? I have nothing against the sport, it was my favorite sport for the majority of my life. Just doesn't really excite me all that much as of late. That fight included. The mistakes each makes becomes highly transparent and so the action mildly predictable. Just isn't doing a lot for me at the moment.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

118-110? bit fucking harsh


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

can fuck off with the 118-110 but the right man got the decision


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

118-110??? No way, I didn't score it, but no way it was that wide...


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Froch threw over 1000 punches.
> 
> That's madness for a SMW not named Calzaghe


Not really he threw almost a 1000 punches but not over


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah great fight, wonder if they'll do it again?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

8 point judge is on some cray shit. Not fair on kess.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I'm sorry? I have nothing against the sport, it was my favorite sport for the majority of my life. Just doesn't really excite me all that much as of late. That fight included. The mistakes each makes becomes highly transparent and so the action mildly predictable. Just isn't doing a lot for me at the moment.


Not every fight is going to be Ali/Frasier caliber


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't count Calzaghe "punches" like real punches. 
Froch might as well retire as well, no where for him to go but down either, I don't think either are big enough to make it at 175.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I hate my tv with a burning passion. Fucking thing kept breaking and I missed the decision and loads of rounds.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

The 117-111 in Denmark was a bit harsh too!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't count Calzaghe "punches" like real punches.
> Froch might as well retire as well, no where for him to go but down either, I don't think either are big enough to make it at 175.


FOYBB.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

I disagree with what some are saying. Kessler not any closer to being stopped than Froch there. Commentators talking arse. Ref was concerned about something else, surely, like splitting them up at end f round, or as Rooq said, low blow.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

homebrand said:


> I disagree with what some are saying. Kessler not any closer to being stopped than Froch there. Commentators talking arse. Ref was concerned about something else, surely, like splitting them up at end f round, or as Rooq said, low blow.


Yeah it was probably the low blow


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

What A fight, feel like watching the first 2 fights start to end again...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

greathamza said:


> Not every fight is going to be Ali/Frasier caliber


Lol the condescension does nothing. I've been watching boxing for a long time, just lost interest.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fantastic event! Great show of Steel Chins, congratulations to the Cobra! :deal


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Talking about a third fight :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

118-110, c'mon now.

Great fight though, props to both dudes. Hopefully Kessler calls it a day, a gimme fight at home as a send-off at most. I think it's evident that he's fallen off more so than Froch has significantly improved.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Meast said:


> Talking about a third fight :lol:


Yeah. Maybe Froch should have two more fights. Fight Ward, lose that, then finish on a return match with Kessler.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I'm sorry? I have nothing against the sport, it was my favorite sport for the majority of my life. Just doesn't really excite me all that much as of late. That fight included. The mistakes each makes becomes highly transparent and so the action mildly predictable. Just isn't doing a lot for me at the moment.


Fair enough, they are two honest professionals plying their trade at the highest level. Sure it was scrappy at times but they are a pair of great fighters who put everything on the line. It was a highly entertaining bout and I'm just saddened that you didn't enjoy it.

They are also showing great respect to each other and the sport in their interviews.


----------



## greathamza (May 17, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Lol the condescension does nothing. I've been watching boxing for a long time, just lost interest.


Not trying to be condescending but yeah after a few years of watching non stop i have also a bit of interest and just have to enjoy the fight for what it is even tho its not an ATG fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andre Ward says he is open for any fight that makes sense, but he doesn't know if Froch's management realize he is the champion and they have to lure him there.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Give a fuck about the scorecards, brilliant fight.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

he can come to england have a full arena and earn more....or stay in oakland and earn peanuts in 3/4 empty areans.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's get ward over here and hope his skills can be countered by loads of fat, shouty, bald blokes making a lot of noise.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the hint Ward was giving is that he needs big money to come fight in the UK.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ward is still too good for either of them.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

what. a. fucking. fight.

so much about boxing pisses me off but then i watch a fight like that...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Can't lie though, I still really struggle to take to Froch's style. I find it so ugly and cumbersome.

Not to take anything away from the dude, but nah y'know.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch seems like he is making excuses, talking about Ward not being exciting. LOL.
If I'm Ward, I don't fight Froch in the UK, especially after the Dirrell fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Given the right style Froch can be in really fun fights, but in general he's very ugly to watch and there's always lulls in the action

Always in high drama fights and has generally been awesome to watch

God I love the man so damn much


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Froch seems like he is making excuses, talking about Ward not being exciting. LOL.
> If I'm Ward, I don't fight Froch in the UK, especially after the Dirrell fight.


He`ll have to earn peanuts in joakland then.....is empty arenas....


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Fair enough, they are two honest professionals plying their trade at the highest level. Sure it was scrappy at times but they are a pair of great fighters who put everything on the line. It was a highly entertaining bout and I'm just saddened that you didn't enjoy it.
> 
> They are also showing great respect to each other and the sport in their interviews.


I get that. It saddens me too. Used to love every boxing match. Not brawls don't even do it for me.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Ward is such an effective fighter, but he really is boring, even worse than Wladimir because his defense is so good there isn't even a chance of him getting KO'd at least we know Wlad can be knocked out. Ward will have to do something special to get me interested because he is on another level of boring.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Robert McCracken is a top man.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Froch seems like he is making excuses, talking about Ward not being exciting. LOL.
> If I'm Ward, I don't fight Froch in the UK, especially after the Dirrell fight.


Ward owes one of his next few opponent's a fight in their home venue, fuck any excuse he might have. He's been getting away with hometown fights all the time for four years now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward had 8.5K come for his fight against Dawson, he is building up quite a solid following in the area, give him a good b-side he'll probably pull in 10-12k locally. Which is great for boxing in the US, where traditionally you have small attendance figures.

Wish Dirrell would come back, he would bring some excitement, Dirrell vs. Kessler would be a nice fight to see.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I get that. It saddens me too. Used to love every boxing match. Not brawls don't even do it for me.


MMA is a calling mate


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Ward owes one of his next few opponent's a fight in their home venue, fuck any excuse he might have. He's been getting away with hometown fights all the time for four years now.


He is the champion. He doesn't owe anyone shit.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> MMA is a calling mate


Fell in love with MMA around the time i fell out of boxing. I imagine they have something to do with one another.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Let's get ward over here and hope his skills can be countered by loads of fat, shouty, bald blokes making a lot of noise.


:deal

"No no, not that the first fight was a robbery, but... just come over here for the next one. (Tee hee.) No the venue shouldn't make a difference as long as the judges are fair but... GOD JUST FIGHT ME IN THE UK SO WE CAN ROB YOU!"


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the champion. He doesn't owe anyone shit.


History will remember Ward as utterly boring if he doesn't give way.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Nobody but partisan Brits dreaming of a robbery give a fuck if Ward ever goes to the UK. History is going to remember an uncontroversial W12.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the champion. He doesn't owe anyone shit.


kessler an froch should have just refused to leave denmark and england like ward and then he would have never had a shot or a super 6....europe is where the money is at smw....not oakland...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I get that. It saddens me too. Used to love every boxing match. Not brawls don't even do it for me.


I know what you mean, I used to go to the cinema to watch Ali fights with my Dad. But those days are gone. Even the greats had brawls now and then. Some of the greats were nothing other than brawlers. It is the difference between watching a good boxer and an all out slugger, both bring different things but you should appreciate that both are valid styles. 
I would prefer to see some silky skills over many rounds but can also enjoy a good old slugfest.
If that does nothing for you anymore, just stick to the tapes of the ones you love.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> kessler an froch should have just refused to leave denmark and england like ward and then he would have never had a shot or a super 6....europe is where the money is at smw....not oakland...


They chose not to do that however. They lost, and now Ward doesn't have to go anywhere for anyone. One stupid decision doesn't deserve another.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> kessler an froch should have just refused to leave denmark and england like ward and then he would have never had a shot or a super 6....europe is where the money is at smw....not oakland...


Sure buddy. LOL.

We all saw how they stole Dirrell's fight from him when he outclassed Froch. No need to see another robberty. Ward is smart for not going over there with how piss poor their judging is.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ward sends me to sleep every time he opens his mouth.

:lol: At Ward claiming to be a road warrior.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC is on later.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch-Ward II at wembley :rofl.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sure buddy. LOL.
> 
> We all saw how they stole Dirrell's fight from him when he outclassed Froch. No need to see another robberty. Ward is smart for not going over there with how piss poor their judging is.


non of those judges were british...american butthurt at its finest

Ward can continue to earn peanuts in joakland


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I actually find Ward more enjoyable to watch than Froch.

:bigsean


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Ward sends me to sleep every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> :lol: At Ward claiming to be a road warrior.


:rofl He has absolutely no personality, I can imagine him to be the most boring person to be around.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

So, you can't be a true champion unless you fight in the US, Mr Ward? 

How urbane of you.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

No really Brits, someone besides you is going to give a fuck about Ward not rematching a guy he beat in the loser's hometown. Totally. Any day now. That's totally a thing everyone expects of fighters.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> No really Brits, someone besides you is going to give a fuck about Ward not rematching a guy he beat in the loser's hometown. Totally. Any day now. That's totally a thing everyone expects of fighters.


:rofl that loser earns more, has two belts an gets crowds 3x the size of ward


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> No really Brits, someone besides you is going to give a fuck about Ward not rematching a guy he beat in the loser's hometown. Totally. Any day now. That's totally a thing everyone expects of fighters.


And in English?....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ward had 8.5K come for his fight against Dawson, he is building up quite a solid following in the area, give him a good b-side he'll probably pull in 10-12k locally. Which is great for boxing in the US, where traditionally you have small attendance figures.
> 
> Wish Dirrell would come back, he would bring some excitement, Dirrell vs. Kessler would be a nice fight to see.


Dirrell beats anyone not named Ward in that division


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

ACS said:


> Dirrell beats anyone not named Ward in that division


....like he didnt froch


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure he has amazing talent but Dirrel absolutely sucks, he doesn't do anything for the sport, and he has no heart.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

To be honest, Ward is too good for any man at this weight. 
That's just the way it is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 fights for Dirrel
Kessler, Bute or Froch

if he can take 2 of those 3 after a tuneup fight Dirrell vs. Ward would be the biggest fight in the game.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the champion. He doesn't owe anyone shit.


Kessler was the champion, he didn't to come to Oakland to fight Ward, yet he did, because it was in the best interests of him and his pocket. And so did Froch when he first fought Ward. Andrew is no position to be using any excuse other than admitting that he doesn't want to get out of his comfort zone to make more money and prove himself outside of his hometown. Hated that shit from him from day one.

Edit: Yeah I know Froch fight was in Atlantic city. Still Ward's comfort zone


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> ....like he didnt froch


If you scored the fight for Froch your a retard
Froch landed like 5 punches in the whole fight


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Dirrell doesn't deserve any big fights.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> kessler an froch should have just refused to leave denmark and england like ward and then he would have never had a shot or a super 6....europe is where the money is at smw....not oakland...


I dont see why location matters, if its in England Froch will probably win a robbery decision, neutral or USA Ward wins


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

ACS said:


> I dont see why location matters, if its in England Froch will probably win a robbery decision, neutral or USA Ward wins


Today proved location matters....kessler won in denmark...froch in england.....if it didnt matter why is ward a stay at home hermit?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

In further use of the above smiley, I too am of the opinion that Froch was extremely fortunate to get the W over Dirrell.

:bigsean


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 fights for Dirrel
> Kessler, Bute or Froch
> 
> if he can take 2 of those 3 after a tuneup fight Dirrell vs. Ward would be the biggest fight in the game.


All three of those guys will be retired within five years. The chances of Dirrell having two fights with _anyone_ in that time are VERY slim.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When Kessler and Froch clean out the division they can make demands, they both fought and lost to Ward, now they have to play by his rules if they want to fight him. End of discussion.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> When Kessler and Froch clean out the division they can make demands, they both fought and lost to Ward, now they have to play by his rules if they want to fight him. End of discussion.


When did ward pay his dues by travelling to the champs back yard? Hypocrite


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> All three of those guys will be retired within five years. The chances of Dirrell having two fights with _anyone_ in that time are VERY slim.


Bullshit.

Andre had a tuneup fight in February. If we can see him fight Kessler at the end of the year, then by early or mid time next year fight Froch or Bute, we could see a Dirrell fight at the end of 2014.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> When did ward pay his dues by travelling to the champs back yard? Hypocrite


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> Today proved location matters....kessler won in denmark...froch in england.....if it didnt matter why is ward a stay at home hermit?


Froch improved from the first fight but he still wont beat Ward
I can only see why location matters if Ward got a robbery decision, he dominated Froch if they rematched in England Froch would get dominated again but probably win the decision
Froch vs Kessler first fight was close Froch vs Ward wasnt, so you think Froch would beat him in England?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


>


Not really....carl will stay in europe earning more and attracting bigger crowds while ward stay in joakland earning peanuts and unable to unify because of his pussy gene


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Can we please not start a UK vs US shit on this forum. It's actually quite boring.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately for Ward his tedious style and personality mean that he needs names like Froch and Kessler not the other way around. Because at this rate, if you aren't a massive boxing fan you won't know who in the fuck Ward is.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Andre had a tuneup fight in February. If we can see him fight Kessler at the end of the year, then by early or mid time next year fight Froch or Bute, we could see a Dirrell fight at the end of 2014.


WHOOO! A fight in _February_, you say? Well, isn't he just a busy little beaver? Which top ten contender did he fight in February then? Seeing as we're almost into June now, if Andre can squeeze in another fight before November he'll have managed four fights-almost five-in four years. Four fucking years. He's a footnote. A 'whatever happened to...?'

Stop sucking the guy's dick, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

ACS said:


> Froch improved from the first fight but he still wont beat Ward
> I can only see why location matters if Ward got a robbery decision, he dominated Froch if they rematched in England Froch would get dominated again but probably win the decision
> Froch vs Kessler first fight was close Froch vs Ward wasnt, so you think Froch would beat him in England?


Duran beat leonard outside the usa....reversed in the usa rematch....time and time again this has happened...what reason does ward have for not travelling....hes earning nothing in the usa and cantattract shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have your feelings hurt that Dirrell is clearly the #2 man in the division talent wise.
Froch got a robbert on him and AA hit him with a dirty shot while on the canvas that almsot destroyed his career.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Can we please not start a UK vs US shit on this forum. It's actually quite boring.


I like that I can be a neutral these days and not be one of the _very_ few non-Brits here.:yep



Felix said:


> WHOOO! A fight in _February_, you say? Well, isn't he just a busy little beaver?


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> Duran beat leonard outside the usa....reversed in the usa rematch....time and time again this has happened...what reason does ward have for not travelling....hes earning nothing in the usa and cantattract shit


So you think Froch will beat him :lol:
I dont understand what travelling has to do with anything 2 boxers fought in a ring, one won a unanimous decision, why would he fly over to Froch to beat him again but then get robbed, if Froch won the first kinda like Murray vs Martinez I could see why he would be calling Ward to come over here

Your basically saying Froch is gonna get super powers from fighting at home


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sounds like you have your feelings hurt that Dirrell is clearly the #2 man in the division talent wise.
> Froch got a robbert on him and AA hit him with a dirty shot while on the canvas that almsot destroyed his career.


Last time I checked it's achievements and not potential, which makes legacies. There's only one person who has damaged Andre's career, and that's himself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> Last time I checked it's achievements and not potential, which makes legacies. There's only one person who has damaged Andre's career, and that's himself.


Yep because he is the one that hit himself in the head while he was on the canvas. LOL

=


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep because he is the one that hit himself in the head while he was on the canvas. LOL
> 
> =


:lol: Yeah, that shot from Abraham caused him to fight 2 bums in 3 and a half years.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That shot had him out the sport for a year, so it is hardly a non issue.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Can we please not start a UK vs US shit on this forum. It's actually quite boring.


True dat.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not gonna get into an argument about the shot itself. Personally I think it skiffed him and he made the most of it and took the easy route out as he was well ahead, but can't argue with you if you think otherwise. However as you said, he was out for 18 months after it, but this is now over 3 years later and he's fought 2 nobodies. Andre has no heart for the sport.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep because he is the one that hit himself in the head while he was on the canvas. LOL
> 
> =


Perhaps if he didn't spent so much time 'slipping', he'd have been upright.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> That shot had him out the sport for a year, so it is hardly a non issue.


Blame Dr Shaw-hi. However, since Andre has been active again-and I use the term 'active' very loosely-he's fought no-one worthwhile, and showed very little in the way of ambition or enthusiasm.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I like that I can be a neutral these days and not be one of the _very_ few non-Brits here.:yep
> 
> :lol:


Same :hey

Whole lotta negative orogones in here. Where's the waviness.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> Perhaps if he didn't spent so much time 'slipping', he'd have been upright.
> 
> Blame Dr Shaw-hi. However, since Andre has been active again-and I use the term 'active' very loosely-he's fought no-one worthwhile, and showed very little in the way of ambition or enthusiasm.


Didn't know slips were a judging criteria. LOL. The excuses for that robbery are embarassing to any fan of the game.
His career has been erratic at best since the dirty shot from AA. Hopefully this year he can get it on track.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Night night chb dont let the bed bugs bite 

p.s heehehehe


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Didn't know slips were a judging criteria. LOL. The excuses for that robbery are embarassing to any fan of the game.
> His career has been erratic at best since the dirty shot from AA. Hopefully this year he can get it on track.


How did you score Froch - Kessler given hey are both white?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Didn't know slips were a judging criteria. LOL. The excuses for that robbery are embarassing to any fan of the game.
> His career has been erratic at best since the dirty shot from AA. Hopefully this year he can get it on track.


What the fuck are you talking about, 'judging criteria'?!? Dirrell needs some new track shoes is what I'm saying, he seems to spend more time on the canvas than Picasso! The man can't blame Abraham forever; that fight was OVER THREE FUCKING YEARS AGO!!! Jesus, how much is the guy gonna milk it?!? He's averaged FOUR rounds a year, since then. He makes Haye and Mayweather look like JCC and SRR.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

artful said:


> How did you score Froch - Kessler given hey are both white?


EVT Ward.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

I had it 116-113 froch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Felix said:


> EVT Ward.


Ward had a massive EVT loss.

He talked about how you need to go to the US to 'make it' when Froch has clearly made it far bigger than him even though Ward beat him!

Also he was fucking boring as per usual.

Huge EVT loss that he beat Kessler and Froch but no-one even knows who he is and everyone loves Kessler and Froch.

Froch is selling out massive arenas when he can't even sell out a garden shed.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> I had it 116-113 froch


Without giving even rounds, I had it 115-113/116-112. With even rounds, maybe those scores with an extra point for Kessler. The 118-110 card was a bit daft, but with close rounds i can see why it happened, it just unfortunately makes home scoring preference look a bit ridiculous. Still, i suppose it echoes the first fight, and the Tillemann card from that.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Ward had a massive EVT loss.
> 
> He talked about how you need to go to the US to 'make it' when Froch has clearly made it far bigger than him even though Ward beat him!
> 
> ...


:nono Not when you apply the Bama Filter.

But yes, in actuality Ward is left out in the cold a bit, in terms of earning potential. I'm also sick of all this 'Ward should/shouldn't come to England' crap. He'd win again, no doubt, but it does smack of hypocrisy when he claims he doesn't have to travel because he's the champ. Beating Froch in the UK would earn Ward a stack of cash, expose him to the Brit casuals, and draw a line under any speculation that he avoided Froch in the UK. It'd be dotting the 'i's and crossing the 't's, so to speak.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL, Bama filter, Ward didn't fight folks. LOL.
Its a damn shame when you have to try to put down fighters who didn't even fight, because how poorly both guys sho lost to him looked when they fought each other.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Felix said:


> :nono Not when you apply the Bama Filter.
> 
> But yes, in actuality Ward is left out in the cold a bit, in terms of earning potential. I'm also sick of all this 'Ward should/shouldn't come to England' crap. He'd win again, no doubt, but it does smack of hypocrisy when he claims he doesn't have to travel because he's the champ. Beating Froch in the UK would earn Ward a stack of cash, expose him to the Brit casuals, and draw a line under any speculation that he avoided Froch in the UK. It'd be dotting the 'i's and crossing the 't's, so to speak.


Yeah it's ridiculous that he won't travel. Just stinks of stereotypical American insularity (not saying all you yanks are like that, just that's the sterotype that Ward lives up to).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch didn't want anything to do with Ward, and all Ward said was if Froch and his management want him they have to make it financialy worth his while since they are making a request of the champ.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Felix said:


> Without giving even rounds, I had it 115-113/116-112. With even rounds, maybe those scores with an extra point for Kessler. The 118-110 card was a bit daft, but with close rounds i can see why it happened, it just unfortunately makes home scoring preference look a bit ridiculous. Still, i suppose it echoes the first fight, and the Tillemann card from that.


yeah the 118-110 was a bit embarrassing really he should have to be assessed before he can score a title fight again


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2012)

I think Ward would come over if there going to pay him over the odds, He got around $1 mill for his fight with Dawson. You don't have to be a big star to get paid well from HBO. Would Froch's team be willing to pay him for a fight that hes unlikely to win? I don't think Ward is bothered about coming over to prove a point


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL, Bama filter, Ward didn't fight folks. LOL.
> Its a damn shame when you have to try to put down fighters who didn't even fight, because how poorly both guys sho lost to him looked when they fought each other.


It's a shame when a fighter who's beat both guys has to turn up and chat shit because even though he beat them people still don't give a shit about him.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

We have had the treat of watching two _warriors_ going at it tonight so why is Andre Ward even being mentioned.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The most important thing to me is that Ward is the best in the division, and proved his superiority against Froch and Kessler respectively.

I could not give much less of a fuck than I already do about how many people around the globe are aware of that fact.

:bigsean


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It's a shame when a fighter who's beat both guys has to turn up and chat shit because even though he beat them people still don't give a shit about him.


He was there working for HBO. 
So I take it you are mad at him for that as well?

nuthugging gone wrong.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lunny said:


> It's a shame when a fighter who's beat both guys has to turn up and chat shit because even though he beat them people still don't give a shit about him.


Pretty much sums it up in a nutshell. As time goes on, I do get the impression Ward is frustrated at the attention Froch gets. It's understandable, because it's not like it was some Bradley-Pac scenario either. Unfortunately for Ward, he's also mot in a Wlad-style situation, where 30,000 German accountants will turn up and clap politely when he beats a fat Ugandan car park attendant.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

If all fighters were like Andre, can you imagine how popular boxing would be?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Froch mashed him good and proper....not this 115-113 to be kind bollocks


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

I am disappointed with Sky... they've put a record blocking signal on the Froch vs. Kessler PPV which means I cannot record the event down to DVD. Can anyone whose tech savvy advise on a way to get around this at all? and record down to dvd? 

When you pay £14.99 you'd expect to be able to keep the damn event.

Sky can fuck right off now for future Pay Per Views... shocking service!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread nicely shows was a total troll Sweethome Bama can be.

"And Bellew thinks he could live with Dawson" "Why do Brits take Haye seriously?" "And Groves thinks he could live with Ward?" "For Groves'* first fight in the US* he should avoid the standard of..."atsch

And finally "Froch should retire".

Just boring, anti British comment after boring, anti British comment.:rolleyes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> We have had the treat of watching two _warriors_ going at it tonight so why is Andre Ward even being mentioned.


You right.

true fight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> The most important thing to me is that Ward is the best in the division, and proved his superiority against Froch and Kessler respectively.
> 
> I could not give much less of a fuck than I already do about how many people around the globe are aware of that fact.
> 
> :bigsean


This too, is true.:SOG:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

davez said:


> I am disappointed with Sky... they've put a record blocking signal on the Froch vs. Kessler PPV which means I cannot record the event down to DVD. Can anyone whose tech savvy advise on a way to get around this at all? and record down to dvd?
> 
> When you pay £14.99 you'd expect to be able to keep the damn event.
> 
> Sky can fuck right off now for future Pay Per Views... shocking service!


that's messed up. they better not do that here. I do know the you're not supposed to record, in no way should they block it though. I bet they charging you if you want to watch a replay though...


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

The British butthurt over Andre Ward never fails to cheer. Did you guys know that Ward beat Froch with a broken hand? Yup. Actual fact.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch is one of those guys who has more to offer than winning or losing. His record when he retires won't define the fighter he was, the fact he was always prepared to take massive shots and leave it on the line is what will define him. There have been better boxers before, he's not the best fight now and he won't be in the future either, however, what Froch does have is the enormous respect of every boxing fan around the world. He uses the word a lot but he's earned the right to call himself a "warrior".

He's not perfect and Ward would beat him again. However, I couldn't care less about wins and losses where Froch is concerned. The respect he's earned puts him beyond that.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jack said:


> Froch is one of those guys who has more to offer than winning or losing. His record when he retires won't define the fighter he was, the fact he was always prepared to take massive shots and leave it on the line is what will define him. There have been better boxers before, he's not the best fight now and he won't be in the future either, however, what Froch does have is the enormous respect of every boxing fan around the world. He uses the word a lot but he's earned the right to call himself a "warrior".
> 
> He's not perfect and Ward would beat him again. However, I couldn't care less about wins and losses where Froch is concerned. The respect he's earned puts him beyond that.


Well said.

This was an excellent fight, Froch is an excellent fighter.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

They woyldnt really need to pay over the odds to be fair. Ward earns peanuts....kessler earnt like doube wards biggest pay day last night...we'll throw him some change and he will accept it or carry on earning peanuts.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> They woyldnt really need to pay over the odds to be fair. Ward earns peanuts....kessler earnt like doube wards biggest pay day last night...we'll throw him some change and he will accept it or carry on earning peanuts.


The funny thing is your worrying about Ward's money when he isnt, he could come over and make money if he wanted to so why would you take the piss out of the money he's making when he could solve the problem
Your just a troll your gonna fuck up this place like you did esb


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Arran is just so fucking butthurt over Ward. lol


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I has the fight 10 rounds to 2


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jack said:


> Froch is one of those guys who has more to offer than winning or losing. His record when he retires won't define the fighter he was, the fact he was always prepared to take massive shots and leave it on the line is what will define him. There have been better boxers before, he's not the best fight now and he won't be in the future either, however, what Froch does have is the enormous respect of every boxing fan around the world. He uses the word a lot but he's earned the right to call himself a "warrior".
> 
> He's not perfect and Ward would beat him again. However, I couldn't care less about wins and losses where Froch is concerned. The respect he's earned puts him beyond that.


well said... froch has got an oldskool fighters attitude, i dont give a schitt about wins and losses, i just wanna see a fighter fight everyone in the division, take chances and be willing to fight whoevers around, like the old fighters did before hbo and showtime etc put emphasis on the '0' on a fighters record and made them scared to take an 'L'... all the greats from days on by had 4,5,6 losses!!! alot of the time they avenged defeats like froch is trying to do, but people didnt really care about a fighter loosing...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Well said @Jack @NoMas

Carl Froch is 'boxings true warrior'!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

First thing I noticed from the start was Froch's jab finding a home, whereas in the first fight he couldn't really touch Kessler with it during the first half of the fight. It allowed him to take the centre of the ring and cut Kessler off; essentially a role reversal from the first fight.

Kessler didn't really get going until the fourth and even then I think the first round you could score for him was the fifth. After that some of the rounds were competitive, but Froch was definitely landing the more spiteful shots. Kessler didn't really seem to hurt Froch until the 10th or 11th.

Really impressed with Froch's improvements since the first fight. Ward fight aside there's been improvements with each fight. He's not leaving stuff in the basement for later rounds, and that was the big difference last night. By the time Kessler got into the fight he was already there rounds down going on four, and Froch had gotten into his rhythm.

What heart shown by Kessler though. Both guys took shots but Kessler was hurt a few times and kept going. Lots of respect that he kept his word about rematching Froch in England too.

It was great watching the fight with @Markyboy86 and his mates too. It was as if one house in Paisley had become an honorary part of Nottingham.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the fight scored at 114-114, TBH. Although if one man deserved to win it was Froch, as he took his rounds in a much more authoritative fashion. Got to give Kessler credit for adjusting and getting himself right back into the fight after such a poor start. The fact Kessler was so competitive probably enhances the win for Froch as well, because if he'd just comfortably kept him on the end of his jab throughout then you would just get the calls of Kessler being shot.

Kessler _is_ past it, but not to an extent where this isn't a very good win for Froch.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Arran is just so fucking butthurt over Ward. lol


not really wards a pussy, last night he said you have to fight in the usa to make it.....

...even though the klits proved otherwise

people who go to fight in the usa fight in vegas...not oakland

and people go to fight in the usa for money.....which ward cant create as he has no fans.

so ward is left fighting in oakland earning no cash, and fighting in front of 17 people. thats the truth, if froch was earning more in the usa and fighting in vegas then yes it would make sense....but he would be earning peanuts and fighting in some shit hole nobody has ever heard of....in front of 1/4 full stadium

froch can stay in the uk now with two belts, earn more, and bring in more fans....why would he need to travel to dixie to some backwards 'ass' town.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, but you don't have to sell tickets to be a big money attraction in the States. The majority of the revenue comes from TV; hence why fights like Geale-Barker end up in illogical venues and guys such as Dawson and Berto earn big pay packets despite not being a draw in terms of ticket sales.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm a froch fan but I didn't really enjoy yesterdays fight much. It was sad seeing once a great fighter (kessler) being beaten to the punch so easily, I know essler was in the fight all the way through but it's not the same Kessler.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good nights boxing


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Teeto said:


> I has the fight 10 rounds to 2


I had it 8-4 to Froch.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the fight today. The difference from the first fight was Froch's fast start and Kessler's ability to exchange. In Herning he was absoutely ferocious whereas last night he seemed to acknowledge he couldn't take Froch's punches and ceded ground. Would like to see Ward in the UK but I doubt Ward would take it...


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I still see ward easily dismantling froch


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2012)

Ward will beat Froch if they fight again hes just technically better and hes also physically stronger as well


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Bing said:


> Ward will beat Froch if they fight again hes just technically better and hes also physically stronger as well


Does anyone argue that Froch would win?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Megatherium said:


> Does anyone argue that Froch would win?


No but people are trying to make out as if the fight would be different in a different location.


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2012)

Megatherium said:


> Does anyone argue that Froch would win?


No but its being made out that Ward needs Froch i don't see it myself


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> No but people are trying to make out as if the fight would be different in a different location.


Ward just eats at British boxing fans like a motherfucker, doesn't he? :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bing said:


> Ward will beat Froch if they fight again hes just technically better and hes also physically stronger as well


Ward is a light heavyweight that'll be why he is stronger.


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Ward is a light heavyweight that'll be why he is stronger.


Hes been at SMW all his career? is he a massive weight cutter? just thought he was very strong at the weight


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bing said:


> Hes been at SMW all his career? is he a massive weight cutter? just thought he was very strong at the weight


I suspect he cuts alot yeah, he looks very big when he doesn't have a fight coming up. He is very strong at the weight for sure.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Megatherium said:


> Ward just eats at British boxing fans like a motherfucker, doesn't he? :lol:


Not really. I think he's a really good fighter - potentially great - but there aren't any potential match ups out there for him that really interest me. I think the more intriguing fights for him at 175, but I don't think he's in any rush for that. Pity, as other than Bute I thought the obvious route for him after the S6 would have been to mind up and take on Dawson, Pascal etc.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Bing said:


> Ward will beat Froch if they fight again hes just technically better and hes also physically stronger as well


Oi no mate, you see, Froch beat Kessler the other night you see. In England. Dumb Yanks will tell you it's just because Kessler is a little shopworn while Froch is on a roll and fought a smarter fight, but we know better. Froch won because he was in England and magical England Powers made him fight better and pushed him to victory. Clearly Ward is afraid to fight Froch when Froch has magical England Powers on his side!

I will now rant about how many tickets Froch sells, because it makes my brutalized British ego feel better!

/Arran


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Just as good the second time round :deal


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Meast said:


> Just as good the second time round :deal


Not being an arse, but there's a better version also available. It's okay to post the link?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> Not being an arse, but there's a better version also available. It's okay to post the link?


Yeah sure :good

This was the only one I could find when I looked earlier!


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Oi no mate, you see, Froch beat Kessler the other night you see. In England. Dumb Yanks will tell you it's just because Kessler is a little shopworn while Froch is on a roll and fought a smarter fight, but we know better. Froch won because he was in England and magical England Powers made him fight better and pushed him to victory. Clearly Ward is afraid to fight Froch when Froch has magical England Powers on his side!
> 
> I will now rant about how many tickets Froch sells, because it makes my brutalized British ego feel better!
> 
> /Arran


As I was reading that I was thinking "what English guy has ever said that shit!? WTF?".

Then I saw the last word and was all 'OOOOooooooooooooooohhhhh'.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Tko6 said:


>


Cheers!


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> that's messed up. they better not do that here. I do know the you're not supposed to record, in no way should they block it though. I bet they charging you if you want to watch a replay though...


I've recorded boxing on tv for over 20 years... this is the first time EVER!! I've not been able to do so. I can watch the first event back but it's going to deleted on friday morning. which sucks! I need to find a way to keep this and for my fight collection/archive to remain up to date. it's just frustrating as I'm a bit of a fight collector... I'm going to try using my old VHS recorder and if that works then upscale it to DVD later.


----------

